# Revamping lights - lots of options



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Need some advice on a new lighting setup. I'm looking to setup a noon burst lighting schedule and have at my disposal an AHS 2x55W CF kits, four 24W T5s kits, and an AquaMedic 150W HQI fixture. Tank is a 18x30x20 rimless open top 50gal. Goal is to have a 3-4-3 hour setup.

My thought was to have the HQI in the center with one T5 in front and one behind, but that probably won't yield enough light. But then I thought it didn't really matter because the HQI is the main grow light during the noon burst. Second thought was to use the 55W CFs in place of the T5s but that might be too much light.

Suggestions?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Really? Four dozen views and no opinions?

I'm leaning towards two T5s and the HQI. Might have to adjust the lighting schedule a little because that HQI is a huge burst. I'm thinking 3 hours will suffice.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Troy, 

This place has changed a lot in the last few years. Most posts do not contain very useful information. If anyone answers you it will be of the type - "yeah use the HQI and I'd use the T5s". If you get a response.

I'd use the HQI too if I had it. And the T5. With individual reflectors on every T5 bulb you will get more light than the light from one PC that is 2x the wattage. The T5 make virtually no heat. They will look much sleeker and occupy much less space than the PC. For your tank (not very big) that's a good thing.

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Now Niko... This place has lots of useful info. I don't know where I'd be without all that I have learned here. You must have had a brain short when you wrote that!


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what are HQI and T5 lights are and where to find them?

Sorry about hijacking the thread but I cannot figure out how to start a new one.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Cliff Mayes said:


> Can anyone tell me what are HQI and T5 lights are and where to find them?
> 
> Sorry about hijacking the thread but I cannot figure out how to start a new one.


300+ posts and you haven't figured out how to start a new thread? Sorry. Anyways... This link should answer your questions: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=HQI+lighting Repeat for T5 lighting.


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

I probably wouldn't use the HQI unless your tank is 30" tall. I would use AHS CP only or a combination of T5 and CP. If the T5 were T5HO I would use those and nothing else. That is what I would do, but it is hard to make a recommendation without knowing more about your tank and what your goals are.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

There are alot of ways that could work. If I read you setup correctly, either way your going to have about 5 wpg on a 50g tank if you use the HQI with either the CF or T5 lights. That sounds like alot of light for most situations and you probably won't want to go with a 3x4x3 lighting schedule. Especially at startup that would be brutal by almost any standard. I think more info is needed as Jeremy said, but I don't think there is one correct answer based on the info you supplied so far.


----------

